# من فضلكم ردوا عليا



## dream2010 (18 يونيو 2008)

*انا زعلانة منكم جدا لأن انا ليا فترة كبيرة جدا غايبة عنكم بسبب ظروف خاصة اهمها ان كنت عيانة وما حدش سأل او افتقدنى .
بالمناسبة دى انا بقترح قسم جديد للأفتقاد نفتقد فيه الاعضاء اللى بقالهم فترة غايبين علشان يحسوا ان احنا اسرة واحدة داخل المنتدى الجميل ده اللى مجمعنا من كل مكان*


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ألف سلامة عليكي ياقم__ر_


_صدقيني مكناش نعرف_
_ومتزعليش بجد احنا كلنا بنحبك وفعلا كلنا اسرة واحدة وأخوات_
_بس جايز علشان المنتدى كبير وأعضاءة كتار وأسرة كبيرة _
_وإحنا واخدين فكرة عن اللى بيغيب ده فى امتحانات_
_لكن صدقيني مش نعرف_

_وعلى العموم نووووووووووووورتى ياقمر منتداكى من تانى_
_وهنستني مشاركاتك معانا_
_ومتابعتك الجميلة وخدمتك فى المنتدى_



_وبالنسبة لاقتراحك_
_بصراحة هو اقتراح جميل_
_ بس نشوف رأي ماى روك _​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم ردوا عليا*

بجد احنا اسفين جدا اختى الغالية
وياريت يكون سبب الغياب كان خير

واقتراحك جميل جدا بجد وياريت يتناقش فعلا من قبل الادارة


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع
اذا كنا لا نسأل عن بعضنا البعض فكيف سنسأل عن الأخرين 
                                          اقتراح جيد ومن تعاليمنا
\                                                                                                                كليم


----------



## dream2010 (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم ردوا عليا*

*انا مبسوطة جدا من مشاركتكم الجميلة وتشجيعكم لاقتراحى.........بس ياريت ماى روك يشوفة*


----------



## boshra_aziz2006 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم ردوا عليا*

قبل ان نفتقد الناس عموم   يجب ان نصلى للمرضى للارمله لليتيم للغريب للضيف كما علمنا يسوع هذا صح


----------



## emy (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: من فضلكم ردوا عليا*


*الف سلامه عليكى يا قمر *
*وحمدلله عالسلامه *
*نورتى المنتدى من تانى*​


----------



## +meriet+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

لكن بردو مسمعناش راى ماى روك


----------



## عبير الإيمان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ألف لا بأس عليكي يا غالية 

والله الآن عرفت ...

بس الحمد لله على سلامتك 

ولا يهمك غالية من الآن وصاعدا ً بإذن الله ترقبي مزعجة كبيرة أسمها عبير الإيمان ^_^

ولا يمكن ح تفلتي مني تشهدي على روحك أنا خلا لبطت فيكي ^_^

تحياتي غالية ..*​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الف سلامه عليكى يا قمر

نورتى ​


----------

